# Jonkman Stirling engine



## Paul Anderson (May 18, 2018)

hi everyone,

I'm unable to find the complete Jonkman Stirling engine plans (that include the 2 missing connecting rods). I'd be grateful if anyone knows where these are or could share.

The commonly found PDF is short of those 2 important details; I'd like to avoid reverse-engineering them since this I have little enough time to spend on my favorite hobby as it is.

thanks in advance


----------



## Shelton (May 18, 2018)

We are still importing downloads at this time.   Could you find them before the recent transfer?


----------



## fcheslop (May 19, 2018)

They are available on this forum
Iv attached a copy I used when building the engine and cannot remember any probs


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2018)

thanks fcheslop

Angie - I'm new to HMEM so can't tell if they were there before


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2018)

fcheslop said:


> They are available on this forum
> Iv attached a copy I used when building the engine and cannot remember any probs





fcheslop said:


> They are available on this forum
> Iv attached a copy I used when building the engine and cannot remember any probs


thanks - the "page 7 of 9" you've just given me is missing from the plans I found elsewhere. That eliminates all the guesswork.

thanks very much


----------

